# Can't install X11: Says already installed?



## dhcrusoe (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

I'm running the newest OSX version... and trying to install X11 to run GIMP. However, it won't let me! Says: "nothing to install" for X11Dev package, and for X11 User, says: "You cannot install X11 on this drive. Newer software already exists."

But: A search for X11 on my system only pulls up the pacakges I've downloaded! (Note that X-Code Tools, but NOT X11, is installed, so perhaps it's causing a conflict somewhere?) 

Any ideas?? Thanks!

--Dave


----------



## barhar (Apr 28, 2006)

'A search for X11 on my system only pulls up the pacakges I've downloaded!' - are you sure 'X11SDK.pkg' and / or 'X11User.pkg' do not exist(s) in the '/Library/Receipts/' folder? If either one or both do, delete it or them.

'(Note that X-Code Tools, but NOT X11, is installed, so perhaps it's causing a conflict somewhere?)' - no.


----------



## DannoXYZ (Apr 29, 2006)

Go to */USR* and see what's in there. Do you see a *X11R6* folder?

Do a *du -s X11R6* and you should get about 148000 blocks or so...


----------



## barhar (Apr 30, 2006)

Use - 'du -s /usr/X11R6' (or 'du -s /usr/X11R6/') - if not already in the '/usr/' directory.


----------



## cfr (May 1, 2006)

You may be trying to install the wrong version of X11. If you have version 10.4+ of OS X, the X11 package is not available for download. You need to install it from the DVD install disk that came with the OS. It doesn't get installed by default, though. You need to use the "Optional Installs" package and choose X11 from the optional applications.

OpenOffice has a brief explanation and further references at <http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/FAQ_Openoffice.org_and_NeoOffice#Q6:_What_is_this_X11_thing_and_how_do_I_install_it.3F>.

- CFR


----------

